# Snails developing long cracks in shell



## crazy novie (Aug 27, 2010)

My black snails are developing long cracks in their shells.Doesnt seem to help since i did a few tank cleans .Anyone know what this is and how to correct it ??The cracks start at the opening .Some are up the side quite a long way.Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I believe it's a sign of lack of nutrients either in the water or their diet but I'm not exactly sure. What do you feed them?


----------



## crazy novie (Aug 27, 2010)

thanks for replying....i feed the snails tropical fish flakes and algae discs.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It could also mean the water temperature is incorrect or the parameters aren't correct either. Also, try feeding it other things such as spinach or peas


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Your water is too soft. There isn't enough magnesium and calcium in the water to allow the snails to maintain their shells.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

yeah their missing calcium

exactly what type of snails are they?


----------



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

what you can do to add calcium to help with the cracks is to buy a cuttlebone from your lps. they are in the bird section or just ask someone who works there for one. I put them in my tanks for my snails and they just gravitate to it and did alot better because I have had that problem. I have hard water but not enough calcium in the water for the snails. The cuttle bone will float so you will need to figure out a way to secure it. Hope it helps you.


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

i have pretty soft water for living on the coast. i came across this recipie for a simple DIY Calcium Supplement.

4 parts of egg shells: washed well and sun dried
equal amount of cuttlefish bone.

grind this up really well. add water to this till its a paste and grind again. once its well and pasty, put this into a container (i use a 500ml pet bottle) and add water. add 10ml of this solution for every gallon of water in the tank and 10ml for every gallon changed.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Or.. you could just use any of the many calcium supplements already available at the petshop.
Your pH might also be too low to allow for calcification.


----------

